# Pen presses - my opinion



## epossum

Here are a few thoughts on commercially available pen presses. In a nutshell, don't waste your money buying one. I just trashed the second one I bought. Both failed in the same exact way - the bracket that the press ram goes through bent backwards. (see photo in my album in Miscellaneous) This forces the ram to rise well above centerline. I had two different suppliers version of these presses; unfortuantely they both had the same press ram, handle and linkage mechanism. All it takes to bend one of these pieces of junk is to apply just a tad too much pressure. A part that is slightly larger than it should be easily causes the amount of force you apply to the press handle to go over the limit when trying to press into the pen tube. When that happens the bracket bends and your press is history. You can bend the bracket back down but once bent it is going to bend again every time you try to press pen parts together. Can it be fixed so it won't happen again? Probably, if you have a welder of some kind and can cut some steel gussets to weld on the bracket. Unfortunately I don't have a welder and can't try fixing one of these presses this way. So what can you do? I can't really say yet, but what I'm going to do is get an arbor press. Once I receive it and have a chance to try it I'll post the results if anyone is interested. If you already know about arbor presses and would like to get one I can point you to Enco. They have a lot of good stuff. The web address is use-enco.com - visit and check out their stuff.


----------



## Dario

Been using an arbor press/punch since I can't recall []

Only thing to watch out is...be gentle...you can crush a pen with that thing.  DAMHIKT.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

You might want to contact Paul in OKC  an IAP member who made this for me he also makes the famous PH Designs vise. If you bend,break or destroy this you need to get off the steroids[].


----------



## ed4copies

I'm with Dario on this one.

In my shop, I use an arbor press, the components stay vertical, gravity helps me.  Seems with a pen press, I need two more hands to operate the machine while I hold the various pen parts.

HOWEVER, Paul's does look like a big improvement, IF you know how to beat gravity.[][]


----------



## Huzzah

I use a 12" Bessey K-Body clamp.  I really like being able to control the pressing by slowly twisting the handle.  I clamp the bar behind the clamping jaws in my bench vise and it is held in place.  It has worked well for me so far.


----------



## Malainse

I use an old non-working drill press. Put small piece of Plex on the head of a bolt and put it in the chuck.. Good to go..

Here is a link that I found on making one...  Can give you some ideas..

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html


----------



## thewishman

I like gravity.

Chris


----------



## thewishman

> _Originally posted by Huzzah_
> <br />I use a 12" Bessey K-Body clamp.  I really like being able to control the pressing by slowly twisting the handle.  I clamp the bar behind the clamping jaws in my bench vise and it is held in place.  It has worked well for me so far.



Hey Steve, I've been looking at one of those. Can you generate enough pressure to force tight pieces together (cigar pen black centers usually give me the most trouble)? I've been needing to move up from my hand clamps.

Chris


----------



## jjenk02

I use the same thing Dario does and have had no problems.


----------



## Gary Max

Dang---- Roy you have all the cool tools. I wonder if those are still around ?????????????? Oh Paul??????????


----------



## Russb

Arbor press. If you can find one locally, you can save on shipping. They are usually quite inexpensive.



<br />


----------



## Huzzah

Chris - Yes, the clamps generate a lot of torque.  There hasn't been a pen kit yet that I have had problems with.  I have done several cigar pens using the KBody clamp.  I feel that I have a lot of control with the rate of pressing by have a screw mechanism to use.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Dang---- Roy you have all the cool tools. I wonder if those are still around ?????????????? Oh Paul??????????



Stay tuned[]


----------



## huntersilver

Thanks for you post.  I have two that I use when pressing,
have not had any problems yet, but will try to keep an eye on 
bending the lever[]


----------



## Mudder

Can you take a picture showing where the bend is?

I have a similar press and noticed that the thin aluminum plate it was bolted to was flexing. I cured it by bolting the whole thing to a piece of 4 x 4. This also gives me an added benefit.... I can now put the whole thing in my vise thus eliminating the need for 4 hands to put a pen together.

I will however agree that this type of press is not very good and a decent arbor press would be a better choice for some of us.


----------



## DocRon

I have been using the PSI press for a couple of years now, with no problems. I have it mounted vertically, handle up, which helps to position the parts. It is mounted on a piece of 3/4" ply. which hhelps stiffen and support it.


----------



## cozee

> _Originally posted by Malainse_
> <br />I use an old non-working drill press. Put small piece of Plex on the head of a bolt and put it in the chuck.. Good to go..
> 
> Here is a link that I found on making one...  Can give you some ideas..
> 
> http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html



Ditto, except my drill press works and I use a piece of 1/4" nylon to set the barrels on.


----------



## tnilmerl

In my shop, been using a 6" quick release machinist vise for years.  Precise control and versatile.  In classroom, I teach students using a varity of devices, such as bench vise or drill press.


----------



## Sidro55

I made this one about a year ago and it is still working fine.






Sid


----------



## kmab

I had been using my bench vise with a couple wood jaw covers to protect the pen but some pens do not fit so I was searching for an alternative.  I like the control of a screw mechanisim and started making a press using a large C-clamp for the screw.  Ailgning everything straigt became a design challenge so I took a trip to the local HF for inspiration.[]

I found a 14" Extendable Aluminium Bar Clamp (Item 92731 http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=92731).  Set me back $10 minus the 15% off coupon, so the price was right.  The jaws are about 1 1/2" square, plenty of room for pens and other items to be pressed.  It sits upright on little feet and will handle about 7 1/2 inches before it needs extending to the max 13" betwen jaws after I padded them with a bit of purpleheart.

After reading the thread above I'm going to try holding it vertically in my bench vise to get an assist from gravity.

Just my alternative to expensive commercial pen presses.


----------



## mavrick1903

Hmm. taking the HF clamp idea one step further. if one was to use a 3/4" pipe clamp, you might be able to stick it in a (round) bench dog hole in the bench and use it that way. I wonder if that would work. would stop me from marring my vise jaws with pen tubes. hmmm


----------



## thewishman

in my experience:  hand clamps = hand cramps

Chris


----------



## Ron Mc

I didn't know Paul made pen presses!
Paul.....You holding out on me?[]


----------



## papaturner

POP,I AGREE WITH YOU ON THE QUALITY OF THE PEN PRESSES. I REPLACED THE RAM MECH. WITH AN OVER THE COUNTER RAM AND IT IS MUCH BETTER.PAPATURNER


----------



## bob393

I still use a drill press, or if I'm to lazy toi take the bit out I use my wood vice. 
I can see the day coming when I get a new drill press with a longer quill travel and then I will use the old one as a dedicated pen press.


----------



## ross51

I knew what I wanted to build but could not find the right press.  KMAB found it for me. I like the control of the screw and the quick adjustment for length.  




<br />


----------



## txbob

Ross,
Your pen press looks good. What's the clamp you used? I'd like to try duplicating your design.
Thanks,
txbob


----------



## ross51

It't the 14' clamp kmab posted from harbor freight.
Here's the link.  http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=92731


----------



## skiprat

Ross, that's a neat little set up there, I like it. What is the wooden gadget on the left for?

Edit in; I think it is to hold the different wooden spacers?


----------



## txbob

Thanks Ross, I'll go to HF tomorrow and get one. I especially like your foam lined tray to hold the kit parts. I'll copy that too. []
txbob


----------



## ross51

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Ross, that's a neat little set up there, I like it. What is the wooden gadget on the left for?
> 
> Edit in; I think it is to hold the different wooden spacers?



Yes, I built two spacers.  Others may follow.


----------



## stevers

Here is my pen press. Old drill press converted. Works like a charm. 



<br />


----------



## ahoiberg

ross,

what exactly are the spacers used for on your press? i mean, i know what they're used for but do all your pens come out the exact same length or is the spacer just to prevent it from going too far??

thanks!

andrew


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Well, just to add my $.02 here, this is my press (prior to switching the nylon to Corian)


----------



## ross51

Andrew

The spacers oar for two things. one is to hold the pen. That gives you both hands to do whatever.  The long spacer is also cut to drive the twist mechanism in a slimline or pkmont to the correct depth.


----------



## MDWine

These are great!!!

Before I purchased one from Woodcraft, which has served me well, I used a regular woodworkers hand screw clamp... that give great control, but can be a bit tricky to hold parts.


----------



## jkirkb94

I bought a couple of cheap small drill presses 2-3 years ago for about $25 each new.  One for my pen mills and the other I stuck a large bolt with a hard piece of wood glued to it to press my pens.  2 drill presses for close to the price of a commercial pen press and they both can drill too!


----------



## Pipes

> _Originally posted by DocRon_
> <br />I have been using the PSI press for a couple of years now, with no problems. I have it mounted vertically, handle up, which helps to position the parts. It is mounted on a piece of 3/4" ply. which hhelps stiffen and support it.



Been using the same one a LONG time and its working fine and seems to be built like a tank . Maybe were not talking about the same press as these other guys I duno ..[]


----------



## PenPal

Pen Press.
I must say the ingeneous presses are impressive I include my set up to illustrate my desire to use the press from my sit down bench,it is mounted on a pipe held table at eye height.This allows me to accurately site the pen being pressed for verticle both ways.Sitting on a swivel chair I reach behind the lathe for pen parts,press the pen and sometimes buff after finishing standing up.I mention the buff,a lab stirrer,variable speed motor as it is in the pic.
I used a thin Corian plate for the press anvil and arm,I had to redo the thing to make it true verticle since the press is not the 500 dollar 1 Ton Press but a Taiwon one.   Peter



<br />



<br />


----------



## SWOODWRKNG

I also use a 1/2 ton arbor press with very little trouble, just have to be careful not to press too hard.


----------



## Nolan

I use my vise that I put delron jaws in.


----------



## jwoodwright

When I started Pen making over 9 years ago, I used a woodworking Bench Vise with an insert.  Then I moved to various Clamps and then the Arbor Press.  When Grizzly had the "Paper Punch", I got that and modified it.  

As many noted, the Arbor Press doesn't fool around...  I just use finger pressure.  

The Grizzly "Paper Punch" in the top photo can be set for length of stroke and the turret allows proper sizing.  John





<br />



<br />


----------



## eastbay

What I do is simply put a flat head bold in my drill press  and it works great and will never mess up. The only thing I use is the rite size drill bit no other fancy costly tools and get beautiful resulys. Cheers east bay


----------



## CycleTurner

Being new to pen turning and wood working in general, I don't have a lot of the tools many of you may have. Also being cheap, I try not to buy anything unless I really need it. If I can get away with something else, I use it until I have to get the right tool.

As a pen press, I use my lathe. I take off the mandrel and the tail stock. I put wooden plugs that I made from scrap pen blanks into the holes. I push and lock the tail stock to the length of the parts I want to put together. Then turn the wheel of the tail stock to push together the pen.

It does get a bit tricky trying to hold the pen and turn the wheel at the same time, but once the parts go in a little, everything is held by friction. I'm sure a block of wood could be used to hold the pen parts while turning the wheel.

The big problem with this method is that sometimes, the pressure of the pen parts force the tail stock to slip. When the tail stock does not hold well, I just loosen it and re-lock it down. Usually it works after that.

One final note. Don't use a soft wood for the plugs. Since it will be put under a lot of pressure, the hardest wood you can use is best. Using Corian for the plugs may be good as well.

-CT


----------



## galoot_loves_tools

I use a woodworker's vise (old Columbian, $5 from the local flea market). It will handle better than 6" between the leather padded jaws. I use masonite pieces over the leather if I'm pressing something that needs a firmer surface.


----------



## jtate

I use a beer can crusher from Harbor Freight.  

Regular price:  $7.99


----------



## Thumbs

Ugh!  The Frugal Penmaker?   Julia,[B)][:0][][}]  that is a great idea, yet so obvious and simple, it sure made me feel like a dummy......  

OK, I don't need any confirmations from the peanut gallery, thank you.[}]


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />.....I use a beer can crusher from Harbor Freight.....



I suspect that "tool" was something Julia had on hand and was not purchased specifically for pressing pens. I notice the picture does "NOT" included a pen???[][]


----------



## sparhawk

since i just started i use my bench vise with a piece of thin wood taped on to the jaws. No problems yet.


----------



## palmermethod

Try the GRIZZLY pen press, $24.95 and I love it. Strong, beautifully finished and CHEAP! See it at:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H8028


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by sparhawk_
> <br />since i just started i use my bench vise with a piece of thin wood taped on to the jaws. No problems yet.



Yes, a bench vice will work. But a nice pen press is faster, more accurate and handier. If you don't do many pens you will be OK the way you are. But more than just a 'now and then' pen, a good press becomes almost a requirement.


----------

